# SKIN GAMES: A crime drama by Adam Pepper



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

When a mafia princess falls for a two-bit hoodlum an unhappy don plays some rough games in order to separate the two lovers.

Sean O'Donnell is a man who always keeps his word, especially to a lady. His good-for-nothing old man left his mother flat. When she gets ill, Sean assures her that he will never be like his father; if he makes a promise he will keep it, no matter what the cost. When local mob boss Mario Torretta's daughter Nicole falls for Sean, the Don is not pleased, and makes it known that Sean is not good enough for his princess. However, Nicole is in love and begs Sean to stick by her. Once Sean gives his word, no amount of pressure from the Don will weaken his resolve. Sean will endure and persevere to keep his promise to Nicole, and to his mother.

*Reservoir Dogs meets Romeo and Juliet in this brutal crime drama for fans of Dennis Lehane, Andrew Vachss and Charlie Huston.*

_Adam Pepper writes with zeal, verve, and a steak knife to the throat.
-Scott Nicholson, Author of Liquid Fear_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Adam, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Ann and Betsy.  Have I mentioned lately how much I think you guys rock?  I know, I'm kissing up.  But only because it's the truth!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

*SKIN GAMES*: A brutal crime drama by Adam Pepper. Available exclusively at Amazon for 90 days.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

The first review of *SKIN GAMES* is in. And it's a *five star*! See what the Antibacterial Pope had to say: http://bit.ly/xPD9VU

And check out Crime Fiction Lover's take on comedy and crime, including interviews with Chris Ewan, Mike Argento and yours truly: http://bit.ly/yam8G8

Thanks for your support! Please check out my website and sign up for my e-newsletter to keep up on my work: http://bit.ly/v3tPq7


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

*SKIN GAMES*: A brutal crime drama by Adam Pepper. Available exclusively at Amazon for 90 days.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

"*Pepper thrills and entertains, always*" Have a look at what Books N Beans had to say about *SKIN GAMES*: http://bit.ly/w49MXw

"*Action packed drama*" Check out the rest of SuZ ReviewZ: http://bit.ly/xk9dd6

And if you missed what the Antibacterial Pope (http://bit.ly/xPD9VU) and Crime Fiction Lover (http://bit.ly/yam8G8) had to say, please click at your convenience.

Thanks as always for your interest and support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

More praise coming in for *SKIN GAMES*!

*Ginger Nuts of Horror*: http://bit.ly/zdwpCo

*TheBronteSister*: http://bit.ly/w3IHxg

Thanks for your interest and support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

SKIN GAMES is *FREE* today!

Enjoy!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

*SKIN GAMES* currently #15 in the Kindle store under Drama and #93 in the Amazon bookstore for Hard Boiled.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Wanna win a Kindle Fire? Head over to the *Kindle Fire Department * for a chance to win and check out *SKIN GAMES* being featured in their contest.

http://bit.ly/yx3rxv


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Confessions of a Reader reviews *SKIN GAMES*: http://bit.ly/z64dR3


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Another great review for *SKIN GAMES*: http://bit.ly/FPmzgB


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Another great review for *SKIN GAMES*: http://bit.ly/FPmzgB


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Check out *A.F. Stewart's * review of *SKIN GAMES*: http://bit.ly/HzJSsd


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Check out *A.F. Stewart's * review of *SKIN GAMES*: http://bit.ly/HzJSsd


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

This from the *Bibliobabes*: "By the end I was completely blown away."

Read the full review here: http://bit.ly/Hy3R1n


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

This from the *Bibliobabes*: "By the end I was completely blown away."

Read the full review here: http://bit.ly/Hy3R1n


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

SKIN GAMES is *FREE* today!

http://www.amazon.com/Skin-Games-crime-drama-ebook/dp/B006T80SPY/ref=pd_cp_kstore_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Enjoy!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Darkeva reviews *SKIN GAMES*: http://bit.ly/L2YRQE


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Yvonne at Fiction Books talks about the opening line to *SKIN GAMES*:

http://bit.ly/N01fvv


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

*SKIN GAMES*: Available next week for the Nook.

And of course, already available for Kindle: http://amzn.to/xM2zdz

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

*SKIN GAMES*: now available for *NOOK*! http://bit.ly/M78Wff


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

*SKIN GAMES*: now available for *NOOK*! http://bit.ly/M78Wff


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Check out Yvonne from Fiction Books Review of *SKIN GAMES*: http://bit.ly/LHctDR


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Ara at *My Book and My Coffee* reviews *SKIN GAMES*: http://bit.ly/SePwpr

And for any non-kindle folk out there, *SKIN GAMES* is now available as a *Trade Paperback*: http://amzn.to/S28l2S


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

*SKIN GAMES* is the Book of the Day over at *Ereader News Today*! Check it out! Like it...share it with a friend.

http://bit.ly/X4ppaK


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

*SKIN GAMES* is on sale for *99 cents * for the month of *March*! Thanks for your support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

*SKIN GAMES* 99 cent sale is still going through *April*! Thanks for your support!

http://bit.ly/xM2zdz


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

*SKIN GAMES* 99 cent sale is still going through *April*! Thanks for your support!

http://bit.ly/xM2zdz


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

The *SKIN GAMES* 99 cent sale is still going! Thanks for your support!

http://bit.ly/xM2zdz


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

*SKIN GAMES* is featured today over at *Pixel of Ink!*

http://bit.ly/12D2N30


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

There's still time to get *SKIN GAMES* for 99 cents!

Thanks for your support!

http://bit.ly/xM2zdz


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

There's still time to get *SKIN GAMES* for 99 cents!

Thanks for your support!

http://bit.ly/xM2zdz


----------

